# New to DA polishing advice needed on polishes and pads



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi I'm very new to DA polishing and would like some help/ recommendations on best pads and polish to use, cars I will be using it for are firstly to practice a mk6 red fiesta that has faded somewhat on the bonnet and roof primarily, but my main car and objective just to get it to stand out a little more is a FL blue A45 Amg, any help and recommendations would be greatly received as at the minute I only have the DA machine with no pads or polish, the only stuff I have currently is dodo juice lime prime and collinite 476 thanks again!


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a look on youtube mate for junkman detailing videos, all you need to know to get going. You dont need to spend hundreds either to achieve great results. get the kettle on and watch some 'brother in a garage productions'!


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks mate will do that &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; Just like a little pad/ polish advice on what to use etc cheers


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

You've come to the right place. I'm in a similar position, will probably wait till the spring Now though unless I get my garage sorted.

I'm currently doing quite a bit of research and can recommend polished bliss. They offer great advice alongside the usual manufacturer blurb.

I'm sure others will be along shortly to provide further advice.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-intermediate-paint-polishing-kit-cat1.html

Although not currently in stock gives you an idea

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-intermediate-paint-polishing-kit-cat1.html


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank will take a look cheers


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Justin2 said:


> Hi I'm very new to DA polishing and would like some help/ recommendations on best pads and polish to use, cars I will be using it for are firstly to practice a mk6 red fiesta that has faded somewhat on the bonnet and roof primarily, but my main car and objective just to get it to stand out a little more is a FL blue A45 Amg, any help and recommendations would be greatly received as at the minute I only have the DA machine with no pads or polish, the only stuff I have currently is dodo juice lime prime and collinite 476 thanks again!


You say FL, the face lift model, AMG A45:thumb: same car as mine

As for pads and polish for your faded red fiesta, you have lots to choose from.
The main thing is you can go straight in with a cutting compound like Meguairs 105, on a MF cutting pad to remove the oxidation, just to practice your skills in removing defects from the roof:thumb:

Then you could move to the bonnet and practice your finishing skills, on a white hex polishing pad from Chemical guys and some Megs 205 finishing polish. Then once you are happy then with your results, go back with 205 on white pad and refine the finish left behind from 105 on the roof:buffer:.

Then if you feel that you need more cut for the bonnet, use 105 and a MF pad, to remove the defects then finish off with 205.:thumb:

But before all that, I take it you will be doing a full 2bw and decontamination of the paint prior to polishing:thumb: most important thing is it's all in the prep.

Some might say that's a bit aggressive, but you have lots of panels to practice on, so you might as well make mistakes now, then making them on your car:car: As for your car, has it got any defects that requires removing now, if not then I would suggest protecting the cars paint is your priority for winter:thumb:

Give your car a good decon, then apply 2 coats of collie, just to see you over the winter. But if it's just added gloss you are looking for, then 205 on a polishing pad would be good for your paint colour, then after that apply your 476. Is it possible you could show us a picture of your car:thumb:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

chongo said:


> You say FL, the face lift model, AMG A45:thumb: same car as mine
> 
> As for pads and polish for your faded red fiesta, you have lots to choose from.
> The main thing is you can go straight in with a cutting compound like Meguairs 105, on a MF cutting pad to remove the oxidation, just to practice your skills in removing defects from the roof:thumb:
> ...


Thanks mate will try and get some pics this week I'm working away at the minute but should be home by next weekend cheers


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi mate got a few pics just no idea how to post them, if you pm me your email address I could mail you them? Cheers


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

upload your pics to a website like Photobucket then use the URL with the yellow icon (insert image) when you post your message

There's a good 'how to' on a VW site - I'll have a look and give you the link



http://www.spiny.org/vzifaq/pbucket_step_two.html



Edit: use the yellow icon with the 'direct link' on Photobucket or if you use the 'IMG code' you can post straight into you message


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Justin2 said:


> Hi mate got a few pics just no idea how to post them, if you pm me your email address I could mail you them? Cheers


Pm sent:thumb:


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Forsh said:


> upload your pics to a website like Photobucket then use the URL with the yellow icon (insert image) when you post your message
> 
> There's a good 'how to' on a VW site - I'll have a look and give you the link
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Justin2 (Oct 23, 2016)

chongo said:


> Pm sent:thumb:


Emailed :thumb:


----------

